# Cits ... >  Vadības plate TIG metināmajam

## AivisG

Subj. nomira. Vai ir kāds, kurš var atrast vainu? Lincoln Electric pārstāvji iesaka nomainīt, jo nemākot remontēt. Kāds ir, kurš var saremontēt?

----------

